# 1000 Gold for Free



## JeanLegi (4. November 2014)

Moin Mädels,

hier eine Anleitung wie ihr an die 1K Gold kommt, sofern ihr es ohnehin nicht schon wisst .
Es klappt und ist nichts schlimmes.

Man muss sich dafür allerdings bei Overwolf registrieren.

http://wg-news.co...-000-gold/

Wenn ihr Overwolf installiert habt, startet es klickt auf Marketplace, danach wählt Games aus und anschließend giveaways.
Dann WoT auswählen, spätestens hier sollte dann die registrierung erfolgen.
Danach wird ein Countdown angezeigt und sobald ihr WoT startet beginnt  der countdown 60:00 Minuten. Wenn die durch sind erhaltet ihr einen Code  mit dem 1000 Gold freigeschaltet werden.
Wenn ihr offline geht, wird der Countdown pausiert und an der stelle fortgesetzt.


----------



## Zyklon83 (5. November 2014)

Gestern auch gemacht alles super gelaufen 1000 gold auf mein konto


----------



## B@m B@m (17. Dezember 2014)

Ist diese Methode noch aktuell? Bzw läuft die irgend wann ab?111


----------



## DarkMo (18. Dezember 2014)

das war schon nen paar tage später durch ^^


----------



## B@m B@m (18. Dezember 2014)

Ok, danke. ^^


----------



## Helljumper94 (25. April 2015)

Schade, hätte ich auch gerne mitgenommen


----------

